# **8" Lifted 850 xp in Action**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We made a trip to the HLORP yesterday. This was my second trip out on the new lift and its performing great so far!
DAYS OF GOLD- Southern Mudd Junkies- HIGH LIFTER OFF ROAD PARK - YouTube


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Another great video! Glad to start watching them again


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks! I know we were down for 3 months getting these new lifts built but are back in full swing again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------

